# Letzter gelesener Beitrag????



## Christine (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebes Technik-Team!

Ich hätt da mal eine Frege:

Bisher war es so, wenn ich in einem Threat auf "ersten ungelesenen Beitrag" drückte, erschien dieser auch. Seit einigen Tagen erscheint dann aber immer der letzte gelesene Beitrag. Scheint aber nur ein Firefox-Problem zu sein. Ist das nur bei mir so?


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Letzter gelesener Beitrag????*

Servus Elschen

Bin zwar kein Techniker, aber bei mir funktionierts  
Obwohl ich diese Funktion nie brauche, da ich immer übers "Portal" zum letzten Beitrag gehe  

Mein Betriebssystem: Vista, IE7


----------



## inge50 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Letzter gelesener Beitrag????*

Hallo Christine,

bei mir wird es richtig angezeigt. Der erste ungelesene Beitrag erscheint. Habe auch Firefox.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Dr.J (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Letzter gelesener Beitrag????*

Habe auch den Feuerfuchs und keine Probleme. 

Hast du irgendwas geändert?


----------



## Christine (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Letzter gelesener Beitrag????*

Hallo Jürgen,

nö - nix geändert - ausser die von Firefox gemeldeten Updates. Version 3.0.1

Wie gesagt bei meiner IE-Clone hab ich das Problem nicht...


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Letzter gelesener Beitrag????*

Ich hab mit Firefox Probleme nur im chat... wenn ich in den chat geh, dann kann ich immer genau eine message absetzen, von dem was ich danach tippe erscheint aber nix auf dem bildschirm, auch nicht wenn ich von hand nachrollen würde. Mit IE gehts aber. Mit Firefox das problem tritt oft auf , aber nicht immer. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Joachim (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Letzter gelesener Beitrag????*

Also ich chatte und surfe nur mit Firefox und hab das Forum (und Chat) betreffend keine Probleme (FF 3.0.1) ...

Das übliche: mal Cache und Cookies gelöscht?


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Letzter gelesener Beitrag????*

Hallo Joachim,

ne, nix gemacht. Aber heut funktioniert es wieder normal. Erklär mir einer Computer  (War ein Scherz, lass nach, so viel Zeit haben wir nicht!)


----------



## Trautchen (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Letzter gelesener Beitrag????*

Hallo Ihr, kann ich mich gleich mal dranhängen? Ist vielleicht ´ne doofe Frage...
Kann man von den neuen Beiträgen auch gleich die löschen, die man nicht lesen will - ohne die zu öffnen?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Letzter gelesener Beitrag????*

Na klar Anke,
im Forum ist fast ganz unten "Alle Foren als gelesen markieren" Dann sind alle neuen Beiträge verschwunden. 
Natürlich solltest du aber die Beiträge lesen, bevor du den Link anklickst.


----------



## Trautchen (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Letzter gelesener Beitrag????*

Danke, habs gefunden. 



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich solltest du aber die Beiträge lesen, bevor du den Link anklickst.




Na logo, nur für den Fall der Fälle...


----------

